# DLL Einbinden



## AtomSoldier (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo

 Ich möchte eine DLL (TSRemote.Dll) in mein VB Projekt einbinden, ich versuche es mit
 References aber ich bekomme eine Fehler Meldung: Cant add a reference to the specied file". Wie kann ich jetzt diese DLL ansprechen  Gibt es noch eine möglichkeit 

 Danke im Voraus.
 Mfg
 AtomSoldier


----------



## Filone (6. Februar 2005)

Du kannst die einzelnen Befehle in der dll ansprechen, indem Du in einem Modul oder in Deiner Form analog zur API-Einbinung folgendes eingibst :

Public Declare Function/Sub "WhatEver" Lib "myDLL.dll" Alias "WhatEver" (Byval Arg1 As Any, ByVal Arg2 As String) As String

Damit kannst Du die Funktionen oder Subs aus der DLL nutzen.


----------



## AtomSoldier (6. Februar 2005)

*danke aber*

wie bekomm ich die Funtkion aus der DLL ?


----------



## Filone (6. Februar 2005)

Mit dem Dependency Walker.


----------

